# red eye



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

doula1st said:


> Darby, who just turned 6 months seems to have red eye balls. I thought it was my imagination, but we took her to my sisters house for Thanksgiving and my adult niece said, Darby looks like a vampire dog with her red eyes. Is this normal? They look brown except in some lighting they really do look reddish and I never noticed this until about the last month.


Not, definitely not normal....get to a vet asap for an exam and possible referral to an ophthalmologist. You don't want to wait or mess around with a possible eye issue.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you saying the the whites of the eye are reddish or pink? Or the iris is red-brown?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

One more thing, even though your dog is still a puppy, I wonder about a blood parasite disease (tick borne). Your vet can run a blood parasite profile to rule that out.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Big difference if it is the white (sclera) of the eye that is red or pink, or if the iris (colored) part of the eye appears red in certain light. It is very common for dogs eyes to shine red in certain lights-hence the need for "red eye" correction in photos 

If it is the white of the eye that is red, I would be to the vet so fast your head would spin.


----------



## doula1st (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you all and sorry I was off line for a bit with computer issues. It was tbe brownish-red part of her eye and I do think it was the indoor lighting that made them more red. She did also have a problem with the white of her eye being really irritated but it is now better...It started the day after I gave her a bath. Any how Thank you all for your comments and sorry I was unable to respond.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

doula1st said:


> Thank you all and sorry I was off line for a bit with computer issues. It was tbe brownish-red part of her eye and I do think it was the indoor lighting that made them more red. She did also have a problem with the white of her eye being really irritated but it is now better...It started the day after I gave her a bath. Any how Thank you all for your comments and sorry I was unable to respond.


Thanks for updating--that's good to know it's indoor lighting and nothing very serious.


----------



## yjmauney (Jan 11, 2012)

*My Golden has red eyes too*

I was doing a search on the red eye shine and found your post. I have the same thing with my boy. He turned 1 yesterday, and a few months ago I noticed the brown part of his eye seemed to glow red. I thought I was crazy, until I was at my parents and they were like...are his eyes red? They do it all the time, low light, high light, outside. My mom was concerned that it may be an issue (she was a breeder years ago, and has had many goldens and has not seen the eye shine quite like this before). He will go for his 1 year check up soon and I will check with the Dr. then just to make sure. 
We teasingly call him devil dog, even though he is the sweetest, most gentle creature I could ask for....the perfect golden tempermant.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

yjmauney said:


> I was doing a search on the red eye shine and found your post. I have the same thing with my boy. He turned 1 yesterday, and a few months ago I noticed the brown part of his eye seemed to glow red. I thought I was crazy, until I was at my parents and they were like...are his eyes red? They do it all the time, low light, high light, outside. My mom was concerned that it may be an issue (she was a breeder years ago, and has had many goldens and has not seen the eye shine quite like this before). He will go for his 1 year check up soon and I will check with the Dr. then just to make sure.
> We teasingly call him devil dog, even though he is the sweetest, most gentle creature I could ask for....the perfect golden tempermant.


Can you get a referral to an ophthalmologist for an examination? They may be the best to evaluate the redness issue. Please post if you find anything out!


----------

